# Thunar-volumn non monta usb in automatico

## Asasapatata

Salve a tutti, premetto che sono nuovo di gentoo. Ad ogni modo sto cercando un modo per permettere alle penne usb di essere montate automaticamente una volta inserite. Configurando fstab è possibile farle montare al boot ma non dopo. Di fatti con il comando mount -a funziona tutto alla perfezione. 

Quindi ho installato thunar-volumn con annesso gvfs. Il problema è che in realtà le impostazioni di thunar-volumn non montano le usb e non riesco a risolvere il problema.

Mi potreste dare una mano per favore?

----------

## djinnZ

Dovrebbe valere la regola del  non rispondere alle domande poco chiare ma visto che hai usato la parola magica...  :Laughing: 

Premesso che provo ribrezzo per gnome e che il problema non me lo sono mai posto troppo seriamente perché l'automount non mi serve assolutamente a niente (e tanto meno la stramaledetta finestra del filesystem o l'autoplay che parte appena collego un dispositivo di storage o peggio ancora che si chiude quando lo stacco), mi permetto di rilevare che il tuo problema non è questione di gentoo ma di approccio, sei su linux non su windows/ios/android dove ci vuole una stramaledetta app per ogni fesseria (ma anche quei fascistelli di gnome non è che siano troppo contrari a queste porcate, pare).

Quindi invece di caricare il sistema con inutili orpelli devi scendere a livello più basso e rivolgerti ad un demone che comunque c'è già ovvero udev ed eventualmente fstab per determinare il mount in casi particolari senza metter mano ogni volta alla regole.

La ragione, e motivo per cui i sistemi (in)operativi citati sono meno efficienti e soprattutto meno sicuri, è che una cosa del genere non è il caso che sia gestita a livello utente ma direttamente dal sistema, potresti volere che solo determinate unità possano essere utilizzate e con le dovute limitazioni. Una app utente la puoi sempre stravolgere e pesa inutilmente visto che udev è già in esecuzione ed è abbastanza flessibile.

Una rapida ricerca con i giusti parametri ti porta al wiki di arch (sempre linux è, ho scelto a naso l'esempio che dovrebbe essere più confacente) con la soluzione pronta all'uso per scrivere una regola che ti sia comoda (non è che mi sia chiaro cosa ti serve). Leggi, fatti un'idea delle possibilità e chiedi ulteriori lumi se ne necessiti.

Insignificante aggiunta da parte mia ti consiglio di aggiungere alle opzioni del comando mount od in fstab l'opzione users (users non user) di modo che sia possibile per l'utente normale  smontare senza necessità di particolari privilegi.

caveat emptor: non ho voglia di andare a vedere sui profili "normali" se è già aggiornato, ma con le prossime versioni di udev dovrebbe smettere di funzionare perchè i percorsi dei file di configurazione cambieranno, basta spostare il file in /lib/udev/rules.d o, meglio ancora, crearlo direttamente li e mettere in /etc/udev un link simbolico. In giro ci sono un cumulo infinito di idiozie che suggeriscono di fare script ad hoc o far lanciare ad udev blkid e simili, te le sconsiglio.

Altrimenti, se non ho capito un accidente e tutto quello che vuoi è montare con un click i device il problema è nei gruppi di appartenenza dell'utente, ovvero devi aggiungerlo ai gruppi disk ed usb od anche a wheel secondo le idiosincrasie di gnome.

----------

## loxdegio

@djinnZ: Penso che il suo problema sia tra xfce (che usa thunar di default come file browser) e polkit (che non è correttamente interfacciato al DE citato necessitando di regole aggiuntive)

@Asasapatata: ti consiglio di studiarti un po' il funzionamento di polkit, i vari metodi per la definizione delle sue regole e la via che ti permette di avviare la sessione del DE tramite consolekit (che altro non è che un frontend per polkit se non ho capito male)

PS: @djinnZ: abbiamo capito che sei il guru qui dentro e che (forse) ne sai più di chiunque altro qui dentro, ma visto che ti piace che gli altri rispettino le regole vorrei solo dirti che anche la gentilezza e la cortesia sono regole (morali) che vanno rispettate. Ogni volta che qualcuno pone una domanda (povero, magari nella sua ignoranza si esprime come meglio può) tu gli dici che non è degno di risposta e cominci a sparare sentenze sulle tue preferenze (delle quali tra parentesi non ce ne frega niente). Impara che a domanda si risponde (o non si risponde, tua scelta) e se non è stata posta in modo che ci risulta comprensibile si chiedono spiegazioni. Un'altra cosa: piuttosto che ogni volta lamentarti di dover rispondere a qualcuno, per favore non farlo. L'italia è (ancora) un paese libero, se non vuoi rispondere nessuno ti obbliga. Siamo tutti qui liberamente e con la stessa libertà possiamo mettere a disposizione le nostre conoscenze oppure no. Vedi tu che fare, ma una delle prime regole del regolamento è rispettare la netiquette che ,per quanto sia un insieme di regole non formalmente definite, ma che si tramandano per consuetudine, non mi pare escluda la cortesia e la correttezza nei confronti degli altri utenti. Ti ripeto se devi dare sfogo alle tue frustrazioni della vita reale qui sopra il forum, ti prego lascia perdere comincia a pagare uno psichiatra e risolvi i tuoi problemi poi ne riparliamo, ma questi episodi di nonnismo cutural-digitale cominciano ad essere pesanti. Sono iscritto da pochissimo, ma il forum vedo che ne è costellato. Detto questo non voglio scatenare una guerra, ma visto che le lamentele a tuo carico sono tante spero che questa possa essere l'ultima.

Con simpatia

----------

## Asasapatata

@loxdegio Grazie per la dritta, ora darò uno sguardo a polkit e vedrò di risolvere il problema. In realtà non è un vero e proprio problema dal momento che non esiste nessun problema a montare i dispositivi da terminale. Ma imparare ad usare un sistema operativo (per me) vuol dire capire, tra le tante cose, anche come poter rendere automatiche determinate operazioni.

@djinnZ Grazie anche a te per la tua cortesia. Sono sicuro che tu ne sai tanto di come far funzionare un pc ma sono altrettanto sicuro che ti ci è voluto tanto tempo e tanto sbattimento dietro a problemi che non riuscivi a risolvere con le guide. Per quel che riguarda i sistemi (in)operativi (come ti piace chiamarli), sinceramente non capisco tutto questo astio da parte degli esperti di linux verso i SO di Windows e Apple. Probabilmente non ti è chiaro che ogni SO insegue determinati obiettivi. Quello dei suddetti SO, ad esempio, è quello di mettere a disposizione un sistema prontamente utilizzabile in qualsiasi situazione dal momento che non tutti sono disposti a perdere tempo per personalizzare le proprie configurazioni. A scapito magari della sicurezza e delle prestazioni. Tu vuoi un pc che voli e faccia tutto quello che dici tu, qualcun altro lo vuole solo per Facebook, altri solo per usare programmi di lavoro, e qualcun altro (come me) lo utilizza in questo momento perchè vuole imparare come funziona un'accozzaglia di circuiti (imparare=sbagliare e riprovare).

----------

## loxdegio

 *Asasapatata wrote:*   

> @loxdegio Grazie per la dritta, ora darò uno sguardo a polkit e vedrò di risolvere il problema. In realtà non è un vero e proprio problema dal momento che non esiste nessun problema a montare i dispositivi da terminale. Ma imparare ad usare un sistema operativo (per me) vuol dire capire, tra le tante cose, anche come poter rendere automatiche determinate operazioni.

 

Se serve una mano torna pure (io sono disponibile sia nei topic che in privato, se serve, anche se i topic sono meglio perché arricchiscono il forum di soluzioni)  :Wink:  Ci ho sbattuto anche io su XFCE... Poi mi sono innamorato di MATE  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non mi lamento affatto. Al massimo sottolineavo che è da parecchio che non vedevo la "parola magica" su questo forum.

Ho detto che la domanda è poco chiara (realmente non si capisce che comportamento gli serve e non ha indicato cosa sta usando) e gli ho spiegato in cosa sbaglia nell'approccio alla ricerca delle soluzioni.

Se aggiungo un "ti spiego come ragionare così la prossima volta non rompi le scatole con simili banalità" non vuol dire che sono infastidito è e resta solo una battuta per sottolineare l'aderire ai principi di quell'antico proverbio sul dare un pesce od insegnare a pescare e, pertanto, invitare ad afferrare il metodo, non solo la soluzione...

Il tono è sempre "leggero" dato che non mi abbasso mai a polemizzare, neanche adesso, quando si scade nelle offese gratuite (che reputo ritorsione non so se a supporto ad altri o per aver disprezzato un OS od una distro, ma è un problema tuo).

Prendersi troppo sul serio è una cosa insana invece.

Forse sarà che che non sono capace di usare un linguaggio grossolano e quindi viene interpretato come greve. Ma a me l'ironia (sottolineata dalle iperboli) mi pare sin troppo evidente, certo non mi metto parlare come un bimbominkia od a citare i tormentoni di qualche cabarettista televisivo per scherzare.

Detto da uno che come prima riga della firma riporta una locuzione che va tradotta con "le sentenze ed il sorriso abbondano nella bocca degli stolti ma è anche vero che solo i malati (di mente) sono sempre seri"... e che c***o!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

--- fine puntualizzazioni ---

Il disprezzo per l'approccio alla "c'è un'app per tutto" (che nasce solo dal voler estorcere ulteriore denaro oltre al prezzo d'acquisto, politica commerciale ai limiti del truffaldino) sbattendo un secondo demone a fare il lavoro di udev, introducendo possibili vulnerabilità ed andando a violentare le policy di accesso (con tutte le bestemmie e stramaledizioni del caso ad ogni aggiornamento)... resta.

E spero di averlo reso adeguatamente, sempre in chiave semiumoristica.

@Asasapatata: ancora non hai detto se hai scelto gnome light e thunar al posto di quel mattone di nautilus (come ho tirato ad indovinare io) od xfce (come pensa loxdegio) e cosa ti prefiggi esattamente di ottenere. Quando avrai risolto riporta cosa effettivamente hai fatto per mettere a posto, è un dovere altrimenti il forum non serve a nulla, si va in chat.

Se non chiedi chiaramente quel che vuoi e non fai capire cosa stai usando rischi di procedere a tentativi, io rispondo per passatempo quindi più che a scherzarci sopra non mi frega, tu ci rimetti tempo e fatica con la frustrazione che ne deriva.

Appare comunque evidente come devi cambiare mentalità sei in un mondo infinitamente più vasto rispetto ai sistemi più comuni.

A disposizione ma solo in area pubblica, il messaggi privati li lascio alle polemiche personali invece.

Ogni soluzione non si riduce alla scelta, se anche è possibile, tra diverse applicazioni più o meno equivalenti ma può sempre esser fatta in diversi modi differenti con risultati diversi.

Nel tuo caso l'errore di approccio è stato puntare verso l'alto e non verso il basso. la prossima volta potresti iniziare a verificare le dipendenze del pacchetto (quello che c'è dietro o sotto) e cercare in base a quelle. Se cerchi per udev+automount o thunar+polkit+automount le soluzioni le trovi, Con la sola ricerca per thunar+automount i risultati fuorvianti saranno la maggioranza.

Già che mi trovo "benvenuto tra gli autolesionisti" (purtroppo la pagina di nonciclopedia su gentoo è andata) o "lasciate ogni speranza voi ch'entrate", mi ero scordato di darti il benvenuto.

[OT] Asasapatata ...   :Shocked:   :Question:  [/OT]

Tornano più seri (si fa sempre per dire, oggi più del solito, per la ricorrenza ai limi del demenziale) il caso di thunar è emblematico; si voleva un browser più leggero di nautilus o di konqueror (che son pesanti da tenere "in grembo") e poi a suon di plugin (come quello per l'automount) rischia di diventare un dinosauro come quei due mattoni che doveva rimpiazzare.

Il disprezzo per questi pseudo sistemi nasce dal fatto che, oltre a voler imporre un unico modo di essere ed usare il computer e voler trovar sempre occasione per imporre ulteriori acquisti, sono inefficienti nell'uso oltre che strutturalmente.

L'idea che usare le iconcine e passeggiare tra menu ed elenchi solo per non scrivere un comando o cambiare una variabile in un file di configurazione sia più semplice è un falso mito creato dal marketing, per fregare la clientela ed affibbiare qualcosa che nasce già inadeguato (o per rispondere alla necessità dei semianalfabeti con difficoltà nell'articolare il pensiero e le associazioni in forma verbale verrebbe da malignare, ma un cerebroleso del genere è stato presidente degli USA e non si può dire handicappato, è discriminazione...).

Ma a parte questo il problema è che certi approcci sono sballati e quei prodotti sono inferiori.

Come ti ho dimostrato l'automount lo puoi fare in modo più semplice ed efficace senza andare a creare inutili orpelli ed in modo che sia una soluzione realmente "su misura"; per esempio a te può far comodo che si apra la finestra del browser quando inserisci la chiavetta e che si chiuda quando la togli, a me fa comodo di no (spesso cerco le cose e quindi attacco e stacco diversi dischi), a loxdegio potrebbe far comodo che si apra automaticamente ma che non si chiuda; L'approccio di questi signori è "ti becchi la finestre in automatico perché questo mi piace e tu lo devi trovare, per forza, utile" ed in più la soluzione è poco efficace od insicura (renditi conto di quale incubo siano le stramaledette chiavette con windows in abito lavorativo, ogni cretino si può portare programmi su macchine che dovrebbero essere lasciate in pace o sottrarre dati e se vuoi puoi solo disabilitarle totalmente perdendoci dietro mezz'ora per ogni unità cliccando qui e lì come una scimmia ammaestrata).

Aspetto che tu abbia la tua gentoo box perfettamente messa punto e poi vedremo se non scleri quando ti ritrovi con le mattonelle di windows 8... per il momento siedo sulla riva del fiume ed aspetto...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ero tentato anche io di passare ad xfce poi visto che ha preso una strada che non mi piace sono tornato indietro a kde (di cui comunque non sono contento) per certi versi mi piango il buon vecchio afterstep.

----------

